# Parish frame



## Jaysando (Jul 4, 2020)

Hello everyone,
Does anyone know where I can see if a Parish Frame part number 3893331 fits a 67 gto?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

It appears to be a Chevy part number. 
The closest I got was 3893333 from a '73 Hollander Manual, which is a frame from a 67 Chevelle wagon. 
But nothing else I can come up with. 

What is the frame from? There _may_ be a VIN on top of the frame just above and forward of the part number

If you can sand the rest of the paint off in the area of the part number there should be more stamped information. 

Photo from an El Camino


----------



## Jaysando (Jul 4, 2020)

This frame is currently under a 67 GTO... it fits perfectly. The partial vin starts like 7Pxxxxx


----------



## Jaysando (Jul 4, 2020)

Jaysando said:


> This frame is currently under a 67 GTO... it fits perfectly. The partial vin starts like 7Pxxxxx





O52 said:


> It appears to be a Chevy part number.
> The closest I got was 3893333 from a '73 Hollander Manual, which is a frame from a 67 Chevelle wagon.
> But nothing else I can come up with.
> 
> ...





O52 said:


> It appears to be a Chevy part number.
> The closest I got was 3893333 from a '73 Hollander Manual, which is a frame from a 67 Chevelle wagon.
> But nothing else I can come up with.
> 
> ...


And it appears to be original and stamped on top rail where a 67 should be stamped...


----------



## Jaysando (Jul 4, 2020)

Well it’s not a Chevy frame. It would be listed here. I can’t find a Pontiac parish part number any online😢😢


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Checked my Pontiac parts manual and its not listed there either. hmmm


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I am confused , the original post inquired if the frame would fit a 67 , but you say it's under a 67 now & fits perfect??


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

__





Classic GTO / Lemans Parts 1964-1972






www.garys-classics.net





maybe these guys can help sort out the part # and fitment


----------

